# Surge milkers



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting one this year. I have tendonitis, and hand milking gets very painful. I used a henry milker last year, but I really want to do something different this year because I have some concerns about the constant suction of the Henry milker. 

So anyway, who has a milking machine? Which one do you have and how do you like it? Where did you get it, and how much did it cost? What kind of vacuum pump do you have (how many hp and cfm)? Oh, and if you have Nigerians, do you need a different size teat cups, or do you use the standard ones? 

The one I'd really like is from Perry's milkers. I can't remember the model #, but it's the smaller one with the upgraded vacuum pump. I probably won't spend the money on that one this year, so the one I'm thinking of getting is an old style stainless belly milker that has a rebuilt pulsator and all new hoses and rubber. It's on eBay, and I'd just have to buy the vacuum pump to go with it. The milker is $199, and I'm not quite sure how much the pump will be because I haven't researched them much yet. 

Anyway, if anyone has some information they don't mind sharing, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a DP120 from Perry's Milkers and love it. It is more than I need but originally I was going to be milking more goats than I milk now.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I made mine with a DeLaval since I plan on milking cows too eventually but here is what I payed for everything. Once I get the money I am going to invest in milking vacuum but for now this works just fine. If you make one yourself DO NOT get the surge buckets with a seam they contain toxic chemicals that can and will leach into the milk. For Nigerians I would get the sheep inflators. They are also called mini goat on some sites. 

Vacuum Pump(6cfm): $140 New
InterPuls Pulsator: $105 New
Complete Claw: $90 New
DeLaval 5 Gallon Bucket: $80 Used
DeLaval Lid: $49 New
Vacuum Lines: $8 New
Milk Line: $7 New

With shipping that's $475 for my entire milking assembly ready to use.

If you make one yourself DO NOT get the surge buckets with a seam they contain toxic chemicals that can and will leach into the milk. For Nigerians I would get the sheep inflators. They are also called mini goat on some sites. 

 Here is a link to me using it for the first time. I can run it better now since I found a way to get the lines to hang right.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, thanks Xymenah! That's awesome. I'm going to try building my own too.  Where did you order all your parts from?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

That is pretty freaking impressive! Great job.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The lid(you cannot use the old style Delaval lid but you can use an old Surge lid), milk tube, claw, pulsator, and lid adapter(you need it for the InterPuls or BRK pulsator with any lid) all came from www.partsdeptonline.com . You will not find cheaper prices for new milking equipment then their prices. The bucket and vacuum came from Ebay. And the air lines came from Lowes. The vacuum must be 6cfm or higher or it will not have proper suction. I also recommend you do not get an oiless vacuum. They do not last. If you need help figuring out what you need don't hesitate to message me.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Xymenah. I really appreciate it. My husband had an oilless air compressor once, and it was horribly loud and didn't hold up, so I totally agree with you about not buying oiless. Thanks again!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about Hoegger milking systems? There's one for sale locally for $600, but I could probably talk them down some. It looks like they're about $1700 new. I'm curious if anyone has any experience with them.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I've heard allot of good things about Hoegger milking systems. If all the parts are there and its in good shape I'd go for it.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

That does seem like a good deal, doesn't it? I'm going to call the guy tomorrow. It needs a new solenoid, which is about $80 from Hoegger, and I will most likely have to get smaller shells and inflations, since it's probably set up for standard goats. So I'm going to have another $100+ into it after I buy it. I'll have to see if I can even come up with the money right now...


----------

